# ohio - Degelman speedblade 15" skidsteer plow



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/degelman-speedblade-15/6746884335.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Your listing has the price at $5,00 - is that supposed to be $5.00 or $500?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Based on new price of them, I’m going to wager it is supposed to be 5000. If it’s 500 I’m going to get it tomorrow first thing...

I just clicked the link and the listing title shows 5000.00


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Based on new price of them, I'm going to wager it is supposed to be 5000. If it's 500 I'm going to get it tomorrow first thing...
> 
> I just clicked the link and the listing title shows 5000.00


if it is $5.00 i am already on the road...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> if it is $5.00 i am already on the road...


I'm already there


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

bump

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/hvo/d/mentor-degelman-speedblade-15-snowplow/6829435392.html


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Can you send me a picture of what is supposed to be the cutting edge, and also blade all the way forward and all the way back please.


----------

